# No text box



## GaryHibbert (Oct 22, 2018)

Has there been a change to the site in the last week??
99% of the time I can't reply to a post when I'm using my phone.  The text box doesn't appear.  Everything else does, but no text box.
I've rebooted my phone, made sure I've selected the mobile setting, logged out and in again.
Sure could use some help here.
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 22, 2018)

SMF penalty box maybe? Two minutes for unnecessary texting. :)

Chris


----------



## Braz (Oct 22, 2018)

I encountered the same problem starting a couple days ago. It only happens when I am using the Firefox browser. Also the Alert drop down menu is no longer there and clicking on it opens the full User page. Third thing, used to be that if I hovered over a thread title the first few lines of the thread would pop up. No more. The Forum works as normal using the Edge browser (except for the thread title preview popup which never worked in Edge anyway.)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 23, 2018)

Ok.  That's 2 of us.
So what's the solution???
Gary


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 23, 2018)

Are you both using Firefox as your browser on the phone?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 23, 2018)

Also are these apple or android phones?


----------



## Braz (Oct 24, 2018)

In my case I'm having the problem when using Firefox on a PC. (Firefox version is up to date, BTW.)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 25, 2018)

My phone is a Galaxy android using Galaxy Internet (whatever that is).  I have no problems using my laptop with Chrome.
Gary


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 25, 2018)

OK thanks


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 25, 2018)

Braz said:


> In my case I'm having the problem when using Firefox on a PC. (Firefox version is up to date, BTW.)



Are you able to try microsoft edge or internet explorer and tell me if its happening there also?



GaryHibbert said:


> My phone is a Galaxy android using Galaxy Internet (whatever that is).  I have no problems using my laptop with Chrome.
> Gary



Are you able to download firefox from the play store and see if it is still happening?


----------



## Braz (Oct 26, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> Are you able to try microsoft edge or internet explorer and tell me if its happening there also?


The Forum works as normal using the Edge browser (except for the thread title preview popup which never worked in Edge anyway.) I don't have Chrome installed.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 18, 2018)

I just had the same problem. Went to fire fox help and it said to "refresh" fire fox. when I did this it added a new desk top folder that was named "old firefox data". I restated firefox and my text box came back....

Joe


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 18, 2018)

Had the same problem a couple weeks ago changed from firefox to Microsoft edge and have not had a problem since.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 23, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Had the same problem a couple weeks ago changed from firefox to Microsoft edge and have not had a problem since.
> 
> Warren



That's kinda funny Warren.  I just switched from Chrome to Firefox and that solved my problem.  The text box is back.  All is good.
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 23, 2018)

Crazy isn't it and firefox still won't work for me.

Warren


----------

